
Cleffy – Try the first Guitar lesson - cleffy
https://www.cleffy.it/acoustic-guitar/the-basics/lessons
======
ecubed
Is there a reason for lack of Safari support?

~~~
cleffy
Hi ecubed! In some version of Safari, there are missing some advanced HTML5
functionalities. In the newest versions, those functionalities are implemented
but they are a bit buggy. We'll surely support Safari in the future!

